# XD card cannot be read!!



## magz13 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have an xd card that was working fine for about a year. when i put it into my laptop this time, however, it did not read all the pictures but showed about 5 of them. i took the card out and re-inserted it and now its not reading it at all!! both my laptop and camera is not reading this card. it has many precious memories on it!! i could probably use one of those data recovery programs, but my computer isn't reading the card at all now!!  any suggestions are appreciated!!

toshiba laptop running on xp
finepix fuji camera
olympus 1 gb xd card


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

is there a little switch on the side? maybe you locked it, it happened to me too once. If no switch, wipe it clean, sometime I have to wiggle the card into the socket then it is read again. Also I sometimes reformat them in the camera itself and after that it read a lot faster again
I have a Fuji with no internal memory, maybe your camera has internal memory you can move pictures to, then copy from there with the usb cable.


----------



## magz13 (Apr 30, 2007)

just wanted to add that i tried cleaning it and reformatting the card through the camera. the cleaning didn't help and still says that the card cannot be read when i try to format it. please help!!!


----------



## magz13 (Apr 30, 2007)

i tried what you suggested bp396 - thanks for the reply. no go though. =(


----------



## D_E_H0987 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not real familar with xd cards per say, if it is similar to pcimcia cards, I'll bet one of the connector sockets in the card is worn. sometimes you can bend the contacts back together with something small and pointed like a small sewing needle. you will probably need a bright light and a magnifiing glass to see in each of the small socket holes. 
Anyway its an idea that mite help.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the card is not read in the laptop or in the camera, the chances of a socket issue on both is quite remote.

A camera card such as the XD has no resemblance to a PCMCIA card (the CF card does though).

If the gold contacts on the card itseld are clean, then the card is probably a goner.


----------

